# Belly boat laws



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

So i bought a belly boat and i fish small lakes with no boat traffic. Are there any laws about taking it out to big lakes with other boaters? Do i need lights and what not. Any help?


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

Whether or not it's law I don't know, but I wouldn't be out there in the dark without lights.


----------



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

We do it all the time on lakes that we sneek in at night. Little nuts but lots of fun. I just dont know how to put a light on a belly boat other then a head lamp


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

As far as registration.... This is an Ohio document.

*Recent Law Updates (2011)*
*Float Tubes and Paddleboards Are Vessels.*

The US Coast Guard has determined that float tubes (aka "belly boats") are vessels and are required to have a Hull Identification Number (HIN). Thus float tubes must be registered under Ohio law. EXCEPTION: Float tubes with one air cell are not considered to be vessels, so they cannot be registered in Ohio.

Paddleboards are also vessels according the US Coast Guard and must be registered in Ohio, but they are not required to have a HIN.

Float tubes and paddleboards fall into the "manually propelled" vessel category with canoes and kayaks. Registrations must be carried onboard, and lifejackets must be available to every person onboard. All operating rules and lighting and safety equipment requirements that apply to manually propelled vessels apply to float tubes and paddleboards.


*RECENT LAW UPDATES: Effective July 10, 2013,* Effective September 29, 2013, kiteboards, paddleboards and belly boats are exempt from registration. The following types of vessels are defined and exempted from registration: • Kiteboard which is operated by a person standing on an inherently buoyant board and uses a kite as a means of propulsion and lift. • Paddleboard which is operated by a person kneeling, standing or lying on an inherently buoyant board and is propelled by a pole or single- or double-bladed paddle. • “Belly boat” or “float tube” which is an inflatable vessel operated by a person who remains partially submerged in the water and is propelled by muscular effort without using an oar, paddle or pole. • Sailboard was already previously exempted from registration by rule but is now included in the Ohio Revised Code. A sailboard is operated by a person standing on an inherently buoyant board and is propelled by a single sail mounted on the board. Kiteboards, paddleboards and belly boats are required to carry the safety equipment as currently required under the law, including personal flotation devices. Operators of these types of vessels, along with sailboards, are also subject to follow the navigation rules and operating laws.

PFDs Required for Personal Watercraft (ORC 1547.41)
A “personal watercraft” is defined as a vessel less than 16 feet in length, propelled by machinery and designed to be operated by an individual sitting, standing or kneeling on the vessel rather than by the individual sitting or standing inside the vessel.

Unless you can find more info out there it would probably be best to call your local Division of Watercraft and ask any questions you might have. And... Regardless of pfd laws I would recommend wearing one. I started pond fishing from a belly boat. Some very fond memories there, I loved that thing.


----------

